# Seney trout fishing



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Going to seney area for a few days and looking for a river to fish. Just access spots not holes or runs. We fish the two hearted spring and fall for steel and coho, but looking for something different. My wife will be with me so no long bush wacking trips or she will kill me. Happy wife happy life.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

The east sage always looked promising with great access off of 28


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

The fox is right there you can explore that river for days plenty of access areas off co rd 450


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

fishrod said:


> Going to seney area for a few days and looking for a river to fish.


I wasn't sure if this was a joke when I first read it... You can't swing a dead Wolf by the tail without hitting a Trout stream in that area.

Check out the Fox as others have said. Also, there are plenty of other streams (unmentionables) to fish that are great to explore. Check your 2017 Fishing Guide for regulations and do some exploring.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I fished a really nice stream off M-28 a few years ago. Got into some really nice brookies. Good luck!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

fishrod said:


> Going to seney area for a few days and looking for a river to fish. Just access spots not holes or runs. We fish the two hearted spring and fall for steel and coho, but looking for something different. My wife will be with me so no long bush wacking trips or she will kill me. Happy wife happy life.


There are plenty of spots that you can fish right off of the roads. You could spend most of the days there just driving around to bridges and culverts, not fishing far from the road and have some success. I have had great days bridge hopping in the Seney area and also some poor ones. If you fish easy access areas try to do it weekdays, as bridges get hit pretty hard on weekends by tourists as well as locals. I would recommend using a map and hitting two tracks that parallel rivers for quicker easier access to better fishing. Though these areas are more heavily hit than if you were to really brush bust, they are much more lightly fished than the main bridges. 

If your wife likes to hike, there are some hiking trails that run across or to streams and those can be good spots to fish as well as take in some of the UP's beauty at the same time. My other suggestion would be to take/rent a canoe or boat and check out some of the lakes and ponds. That can be a relaxing time to get some fishing in with your wife without making her go through the jungles that are everywhere on the streams up there. I would not recommend putting a canoe in the Fox with her for a "relaxing" time.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Trout King said:


> I would not recommend putting a canoe in the Fox with her for a "relaxing" time.


Now that's the truth!!


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Had a great time as usual in gods country. Hit a few unmentionable streams and even caught some fish, no size to them but their just a bonus anyway. Beautiful weather, and belive it or not , hardly a bug to be found.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

fishrod said:


> Had a great time as usual in gods country. Hit a few unmentionable streams and even caught some fish, no size to them but their just a bonus anyway. Beautiful weather, and belive it or not , hardly a bug to be found.


Awesome just getting out along them up streams is excitement enough for me and fish are always a great bonus. Thanks for report and great to hear on the bugs


----------

